# Painted gift



## jssmith3 (Nov 11, 2006)

This is a pen I did for a special person on the forum that was ordered a while back. Finally got time to get it done.


----------



## les-smith (Nov 11, 2006)

Man, that's nice.  I wished I had that kind of talent.  You've got something really special there.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 11, 2006)

Janet, that is a stunning presentation of a beautiful pen!


----------



## TBone (Nov 11, 2006)

Beautiful detail Janet.  I've been thinking about getting my wife to paint a couple of pens.  She has that kind of painting talent, now all I have to do is build the talent to be able to make the pens  []

Looks great


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />Beautiful detail Janet.  I've been thinking about getting my wife to paint a couple of pens.  She has that kind of painting talent, now all I have to do is build the talent to be able to make the pens  []
> 
> Looks great



TBone, post a picture when she does one so I can see it OK.  []

Janet


----------



## Snazzypens (Nov 11, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous pen. That is so beautiful you have done well
bye Toni


----------



## angboy (Nov 11, 2006)

What kind of wood/material is the pen made out of?


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry Angela, forgot to include that.  The wood is Holly and its a Jr. Gentlemen's kit. By the way I have resent the picture of your pen to Jeff for the PITH.  
Janet


----------



## mick (Nov 11, 2006)

WOW! [] That's beautimous!!!


----------



## laserturner (Nov 11, 2006)

Beautiful work Janet.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 11, 2006)

Simply beautiful Janet,

That is a great combination of your turning skill and your detailed painting...<b>One of a Kind</b> has never been such an understatement to describe a pen like this...speechless!
[]


----------



## darbytee (Nov 11, 2006)

I hate to just parrot what everyone else has said, but that is really beautiful work Janet.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 11, 2006)

Just plain BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## arioux (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Janet,

I,m just speechless[:0]

Are you using regular arts and craft acrylic paint?
And how do you make it survive the finish or there is no finish over it?
My daughter is actually taking a course on small object painting, this could be a nice project for her.

Wow once again, superb work and design. You got a big 10 from me.

Alfred


----------



## wags54 (Nov 11, 2006)

Janet again your creativity and craftmanship shines!!! Definately an above average creation!! But we have come to expect just that from you, You always do fantastic work!!


----------



## pete00 (Nov 11, 2006)

Janet

Every time i see a post from you, i cant wait to take a look at it. Im ammazed at what you do.

So this is no excepting, saw your post, took a look and am ammazed...........[][][]


paint by numbers pete


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 11, 2006)

Very Elegant!


----------



## Chuck B (Nov 11, 2006)

Janet,
Absolutely FANTAS-MA-GORICAL. 

Is the paint underneath the finish? How did you accomplish it. Paint & finish?

Chuck


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 11, 2006)

Janet,
Your artwork never ceases to amaze me! So beautiful and elegant.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 11, 2006)

Very beautiful pen.  And, your photography skills have definitely improved, very nice photo.


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 11, 2006)

So many questions and so little time []  I use acrylic craft paints (Folk art) and put 10-15 coats of CA glue over the painting to keep it protected for those wanted to know.

Have a great night everyone.
Janet


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 11, 2006)

Truly beautiful, Janet! When are you gonna start make paint by numbers blanks so folks like me and Pete can play? []


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 11, 2006)

Tell you what Billy, you come down here for a week and I will teach you how to paint flowers ok. (Pete, you can come too)  It really isn't that hard just takes a steady hand and a big magnifying lamp and a lot of practice.  That is why I put a complete finish on before I paint cause you can just wipe off your screw-up and start again if you have to.
Just let me know when you are coming []
I saw your motorcycle picture, you could do a road trip.

Janet


----------



## johncrane (Nov 11, 2006)

Fantastic work as always Janet!![]


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow, that's amazing!  I'm still trying to get a decent finish.
Rob


----------



## arioux (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Janer for taking time to answer my question.  My daughter eyes just pop out when i showed it to her.  If i try it with her, i will call the pen the "Janet style pen"[]

Alfred


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />Thanks Janer for taking time to answer my question.  My daughter eyes just pop out when i showed it to her.  If i try it with her, i will call the pen the "Janet style pen"[]
> 
> Alfred


Thanks Alfred, would you please take a picture for me and post it?

Janet


----------



## broitblat (Nov 12, 2006)

That is beautiful.  Kinda' looks like fine porcelain []


----------



## pete00 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jssmith3_
> <br />Tell you what Billy, you come down here for a week and I will teach you how to paint flowers ok. (Pete, you can come too)  It
> Janet



Honey.....
would you mind if i spent a week with Janet..ouch.... no im not...but..dear


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



She could come too of course, she can hang out in the shop with us or she could hang out in the house and talk to my husband about computers or golf, I know he won't mind. []


----------



## woodmarc (Nov 12, 2006)

That is absolutely incredible work.  

I take it you don't drink much coffee[]


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodmarc_
> <br />That is absolutely incredible work.
> 
> I take it you don't drink much coffee[]


One cup a day is all and it has to be before noon or I will be up all night.  []


----------



## Ausdan (Nov 13, 2006)

Up to your usual standards Janet - beautiful pen with some equally beautiful artwork! Great job![]


----------



## Mudder (Nov 13, 2006)

My dear friend Janet;

It is with indescribable joy that I accept your beautiful gift. The knowledge that you used your precious time and abundant talent to make such a wonderful gift for me is deeply touching. This is certainly a gift that will be honored and cherished for all the days of my life. There is so much detail and colors that could not be captured in the picture. I'm absolutely speechless. Thank you so much Janet, you have made my month. I'm so happy that I literally have tears in my eyes.



Scott


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 13, 2006)

You have so much talent, it makes my pens look like an armatures work.  I think this is the best pen I have ever see come from you. NPGJ.


----------



## GBusardo (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by broitblat_
> <br />That is beautiful.  Kinda' looks like fine porcelain []



 I agree!!


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you everybody and I am really glad you like it Scott, it came from my heart.  

Janet


----------

